# Thinkpad x220 - em0 does not survive suspend/resume cycle



## moskito (Feb 1, 2019)

Hello,
I recently upgraded my thinkpad x220 laptop from 11.2 to 12.0 and noticed that the em0 interface stopped working properly. 
It works correctly after rebooting, but hangs after a suspend/resume cycle. Restarting the netif service does not help. Sometimes it gets an IP but no traffic after that.
This interface worked perfectly before, under FreeBSD 11.2.
The wireless interface works flawlessly though.

There is also a message `sendmsg on em0: No buffer space available` which I don't know if it's related or not.

I also read that there were many changes in the intel driver in version 12.0. Maybe it's now buggy?

Does anyone else experience this?


```
$ sudo pciconf -l -Bbcev em0
em0@pci0:0:25:0:    class=0x020000 card=0x21ce17aa chip=0x15028086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82579LM Gigabit Network Connection (Lewisville)'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
    bar   [10] = type Memory, range 32, base 0xf2500000, size 131072, enabled
    bar   [14] = type Memory, range 32, base 0xf252b000, size 4096, enabled
    bar   [18] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0x5080, size 32, enabled
    cap 01[c8] = powerspec 2  supports D0 D3  current D0
    cap 05[d0] = MSI supports 1 message, 64 bit enabled with 1 message
    cap 13[e0] = PCI Advanced Features: FLR TP
```


----------



## rsronin (Feb 1, 2019)

Similar issues but with t430, see this post.


----------



## qtsidekick (Feb 16, 2019)

I remember back then I had this laptop model. I had to buy Atheros WLAN card to get rid of the issue. It was FreeBSD 9.0-REL.


----------



## moskito (Jul 27, 2019)

It's not yet fixed in 12.0-p8 Release.
Just for reference and as a workaround until it's fixed in the base system, just install the driver from net/intel-em-kmod and update /boot/loader.conf as instructed.
Seems to be working correctly now.


----------



## moskito (Nov 10, 2019)

This is fixed in FreeBSD 12.1R and the net/intel-em-kmod driver is no longer needed.


----------

